# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: STEP 7 چه نوع زبانی است؟

## weblox

دوستان STEP 7 فکر کنم زبانی برای نوشتن برنامه ها برای میکرو کنترل ها باشه.دوستان یه توضیح می خواستم راجب این که چه نوع برنامه نویسی هست دقیقا؟
چه مدت طول می کشه برای یاد گیریش؟
پیش نیازی هم می خواد مثلا زبان دیگه؟
و این که بازار کاریش چطور هست؟
ممنون می شم به همه سوالاتم پاسخ بدید.

----------


## farzadsw

STEP 7 یه برنامه برای پروگرمینگ plc های  SIMATIC S7 شرکت زیمنسه .  من خودم تاحالا با plc کار نکردم :اشتباه:  .
پیش نیاز میخواد ، چون plc مربوط به رشته برق-کنترل (رشته خودم!) میشه شما باید با مباحث کنترل آشنا باشید. 
بازار کار plc  تو ایران بدک نیست (البته درآمدش خوبه) . در ضمن باید ببینید تو ایران با کدوم مدل plc کار میکنن و آیا این نرم افزار اونو ساپورت میکنه(به احتمال زیاد ساپورت میکنه)
توی لینک زیر یه توضیحات مختصری هم در مورد زبانهایی که این برنامه ساپورت میکنه داره:
http://www2.sea.siemens.com/Products...ngineering.htm

----------

